# X-Box 360 oder Ps3 ?



## Lortox (7. Januar 2009)

Sers, 
Ich habe vor mir eine Spielekonsole zu kaufen aber weiß nicht genau welche...
Ich habe mir gedacht die xbox360 Arcade oder ne ps3. WII fällt heraus weil ich nicht so auf die bewegungs spiele stehe.
Preislich gibts es ja schon herausstechende Unterschiede: Ps3 mit 1 Spiel und Controller 400€- Xbox360 Arcade 1 Spiel und Controller 180€
Mir geht es dabei eher um die Spiele und die Grafik-Die Features sind mir eigentlich egal z.B Blurey oder 80Gb Speicher Musik usw...             
Was ist anders zwischen der Ps3 und Xbox spieletechnisch? Was ich bisher gesehen habe war das es  die gleichen Spiele gibt und sie auch gleich teuer sind.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Konsolen gemacht oder habt ihr noch eine ganz andere,bessere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schon für die Antworten!


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

sufu?? erzähl mir doch Wie deine Erfahrungen damit sind!!^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

*wii fähnchen schwänk* nicht jedes wii spiel basiert auf bewegung, ssbb musste nur knöpfe hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was ist schon besser als bei star wars das lichtschwert selbst sausen zu lassen


----------



## Megor (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn du mich fragst, bleib besser beim Pc.
Die derzeitige Konsolengeneration ist einfach nicht so der renner.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh net warum du den Wii nicht willst, haben ich und meien Schwester immer größten spass mit (jaa wir sind kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Sonst würd ich die X-Box nehmen, ich halt von diesen mitnehm-ZEugs wie Gameboy nix^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich versteh net warum du den Wii nicht willst, haben ich und meien Schwester immer größten spass mit (jaa wir sind kindisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach für WII gibts keine ordentlichen Spiele. Das ist irgendwie immer dasselbe :/
Für PS3/Xbox gibts legenfalls noch ganz nette spiele wie [INDIZIERT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach für WII gibts keine ordentlichen Spiele. Das ist irgendwie immer dasselbe :/


Ist wohl ansichtssache


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach für WII gibts keine ordentlichen Spiele. Das ist irgendwie immer dasselbe :/
> Für PS3/Xbox gibts legenfalls noch ganz nette spiele wie [INDIZIERT]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene super mario galaxy ist schon fast ein richtiger shooter! da kannste mit sternenteilen rumballern, die den gegner meist kurz beträuben und bei manchen genern und allen bossen einfach abprallen!^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nene super mario galaxy ist schon fast ein richtiger shooter! da kannste mit sternenteilen rumballern, die den gegner meist kurz beträuben und bei manchen genern und allen bossen einfach abprallen!^^


KILLERSPIEL!!!!!!!


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Beides ***eiße es lebe der PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> KILLERSPIEL!!!!!!!


Weist du was man über leute sagt die zu viele Rufzeichen machen?^^


> And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head


~Terry Pratchett


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weist du was man über leute sagt die zu viele Rufzeichen machen?^^


DASS SIE SCHREIEN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



*g*


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weist du was man über leute sagt die zu viele Rufzeichen machen?^^


War zwar nur als Scherz und an die tollen Politiker gedacht die sowas immer raushauen gedacht aber ok^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War zwar nur als Scherz und an die tollen Politiker die sowas immer raushauen gedacht aber ok^^


Meiens war auch nur scherzhaft^^ War net böse gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Meiens war auch nur scherzhaft^^ War net böse gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt hast du ihn bestimmt zum weinen gebracht, weil er es doch so heldenhaft seit einem jahr abgelegt hat, seine unterhose auf dem kopf zu tragen!
-------------
naja über die andern beiden konsolen weiß ich jetzt leider kaum was, nur das man auf ps3 filme gucken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach für WII gibts keine ordentlichen Spiele. Das ist irgendwie immer dasselbe :/
> Für PS3/Xbox gibts legenfalls noch ganz nette spiele wie [INDIZIERT]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Deutschland ist doch eh alles zusammengeschnippelt oder so...
Der/das/die Wii ist sowieso am besten, aber er sagte ja, er will keine Wii.
Ich finde die Xbox einfach besser als Ps3, ka warum. (Microsoft ist immer eine gute Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist doch eh alles zusammengeschnippelt oder so...
> Der/das/die Wii ist sowieso am besten, aber er sagte ja, er will keine Wii.
> Ich finde die Xbox einfach besser als Ps3, ka warum. (Microsoft ist immer eine gute Wahl
> 
> ...


wir können ihn noch zur wii konvertieren!


----------



## Lanatir (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weist du was man über leute sagt die zu viele Rufzeichen machen?^^
> 
> ~Terry Pratchett


Jemand der Terry Pratchett zitiert ist mein Freund!


Also ich hab nen PC und eine 360. Die PS3 ist mir einfach zu teuer, auch wenn ich sie an und für sich geiler finde. WII....ist mehr was fürs Gesellschaftliche Zocken mit mehreren, und die Spiele-Auswahl ist tatsächlich nicht nach meinem Geschmack.

Aber der einzige Grund sich wirklich eine PS3 zu kaufen (Final Fantasy xiii) ist ja nun auch nicht mehr schlüssig, weil das ja nun auch für die xbox kommt.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Jemand der Terry Pratchett zitiert ist mein Freund!
> 
> 
> Also ich hab nen PC und eine 360. Die PS3 ist mir einfach zu teuer, auch wenn ich sie an und für sich geiler finde. WII....ist mehr was fürs Gesellschaftliche Zocken mit mehreren, und die Spiele-Auswahl ist tatsächlich nicht nach meinem Geschmack.
> ...


mit wii kann man aber ganz bestimmt das hier machen:
*** ***


----------



## Lortox (7. Januar 2009)

Wii ist bei mir nicht grunsätzlich nein..nur bisher weil ich bisher nicht so gute erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht habt (bei Kumpelz oder Testspiel) weil man immer so rumfuchteln muss....


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Meiens war auch nur scherzhaft^^ War net böse gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube dir mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kronas:
Weinen? Öhm ne, irgendwie traurig? öhm ne
Mäp daneben!^^


----------



## Abrox (7. Januar 2009)

Also rein Optisch sieht schonmal die PS3 am ansprechensten aus.

Warum?

X-Box 360 - Sieht aus wie ein Kühlschrank für eine Scheibe Wurst (Mehr passt nicht) 
Nintendo Wii - Ich hab mal in meinem Gerümpelschrank gefunden und ein Floppy Laufwerk gefunden, damit könnte ich posen dass ich eine habe
PS3 - Die macht respekt und sieht auf jedem Fernsehschrank (meiner ist schwarz) einfach HAMMER aus

Spiele:

Nunja die Wii ist für mich immer noch eher eine Frauenkonsole (Nicht angegriffen fühlen) Nintendo Titel sind zwar toll, aber Mario wirkt nur 8-Bit und Legend of Zelda muss Comiclastig aussehen (wobei Wind Waker schon hart am Limit war) oder auch 8-Bit - bin halt Retro.

X-Box 360: Nunja wenn das Netzteil nicht so super schwer wäre (breit wie 3 Ziegelsteine an der Hochkante zusammengelegt) wäre es halb so Wild. Der Controller schockt mich, auch wenn er kleiner als das erste X-Box Teil ist, so bleibt er unhandlich. An den Spielen ändert sich nicht viel (ausser bei Exklusivtiteln die hat die Wii und die PS3 aber auch).

PS3: Das Systemmenü ist super und übersichtlich (Der Testlauf war die PSP). Der Controller  ist immer noch der handlichste (Und das schon seit der PSX). Ich glaub der einzige den ich handlicher fande war der Nintendo GC Controller. Aber dennoch optimale Kontrolle.

Letztendlich sollte man aber auf die Exklusivtitel achten die eine solche Konsole zu bieten hat.  Besonders wichtig ist es zudem erstmal eine Solche Konsole zu testen (bei Bekannten, Freunden, etc).

Aus meiner Sicht würde ich eher sagen schnapp dir ne PS3, altbekannter Kontroller, immer verlässlich und Sony.
Schliesslich möchte man ja keinen Microsoft Schrein zu hause rumliegen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht würde ich eher sagen schnapp dir ne PS3, altbekannter Kontroller, immer verlässlich und Sony.
> Schliesslich möchte man ja keinen Microsoft Schrein zu hause rumliegen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja er soll sich ne PS3 Kaufen, damit Sony endlich mal damit Geld einfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die haben bis vor kurzen pro verkaufte konsole immer  noch 50 $ Verlust gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun fährt sie erste "positive" zahlen ein.
Aber PS3 ist wirklich besser als ne Xbox 360. Die Xbox mag ich net,da hast du recht mit deinen designvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badfreak (7. Januar 2009)

Die PS3 fährt immernoch negative Zahlen ein, Razyl ist wieder mal nur halb informiert, aber egal.
Ein gewichtiger Grund für eine PS3 könnte aber sein das Du mindestens noch 2 bis 3 garantierte Jahre hast, bevor eine PS4 erscheinen wird.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Die PS3 fährt immernoch negative Zahlen ein, Razyl ist wieder mal nur halb informiert, aber egal.
> Ein gewichtiger Grund für eine PS3 könnte aber sein das Du mindestens noch 2 bis 3 garantierte Jahre hast, bevor eine PS4 erscheinen wird.


Du gehst mir langsam auf die Nerven, alter-.-
Dadurch das Sony nun die Produktionkosten nochmal senkst (nun auf 400US dollar pro gerät) wird sie bis zum Ende des Jahres auch gewinne einfahren wird.


> In anbetracht der vorläufigen Ergebnisse stehen die Chancen gut, dass Sony in der PS3-Abteilung bis Ende 2009 wieder Gewinn machen könnte.


----------



## Macta (7. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich habe selbst eine PS3 ein Freund PS3+XBox 360,
es ist eine Glaubensfrage.

Die XBox ist natürlich deutlich günstiger und
hat die besseren Lichteffekte (The Force Unleashed, alleine die
Lichtblitze sind ein Augenschmauß), sowie - finde ich - 
den besseren Kontroller, für mich ist er handlicher.

Die PS3 setzt im Konkurrenzkampf ganz klar auf Bluray und die Festplatte,
da die dich nicht interessieren, würde ich zur XBox raten, allerdings nur,
wenn die Lautstärke unempfindlich bist.

Microsoft hat außerdem den besseren Support, er musste die XBox einschicken, 
eine Woche später stand sie wieder im Zimmer, bei Sony dauert es etwas länger,
so ungefähr 2-3 Monate.

Aber vom Style her ist die PS3 das Sahnehäupchen der Konsolen.

Achja, dass ich das nicht vergesse, um einige Games online
zocken zu können, brauchst du teilweise eine Goldmitgliedschaft bei
Microsoft, diese kostet, soweit ich weis, 3 oder 6€/Monat.
Online-Modus ist bei Sony kostenlos.

Also ich hoffe konnte helfen.
Such Dir einfach das aus was dich weniger stört.


PS.: Sony ist auch nicht wirklich kulant was Gewährleistung angeht.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bringe einen weiteren Punkt der die XBox 360 gleich ein bisschen runterwertet- Der Lüfter.   Der ist echt laut und kann den Spielspass schmälern wenn man nicht die Boxen voll aufdreht.

ein geringer Punkt, aber vorhanden.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bringe einen weiteren Punkt der die XBox 360 gleich ein bisschen runterwertet- Der Lüfter.   Der ist echt laut und kann den Spielspass schmälern wenn man nicht die Boxen voll aufdreht.

ein geringer Punkt, aber vorhanden.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall ps3,

360 is schwul


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Also Im mom Sehe ich immer noch keinen gross Grafik Unterschied ich hab Beide xbox so wie ne Ps3 Die Ps3 Letzes jahr gekauft kaum da mit gespielt!  Ich hab alles Ps ! also ich mag sony sehr aber ja spiele im mom finde ich nicht so tolle.

Ich hab mir xbox zugelegt wegen Halo 3, Ich war 2 Tage Vor Dem Fernsehern Nur am Zocken ich hab mir Fable 2 Geholt Wunder par geil war auch wieder 2 tag dran mit vollem spass zu zocken was ich mit der ps3 schon lange nicht mehr tat seit GTA IV (da warends 3 Tag bis ichs Fertig Gezockt hab) 

Und dann hab ich mir noch Mass Effect Gekauft es hat zwar mach Bisschen Ruckler und Textur nachladen ziwschen durch  aber es war auch ein Hammer game das ich mit Begeisterung gezockt habe, !


Auf der  ps3 hab ich UNDCHARTED was auch hammer war und Ratchet und Clan auch super und msg4 auch super k im mom warte ich nur noch auf killzone 2 sonst interessiert mich kein titel was auch nicht für die xbox geben würde.


gow 1+2 werde ich mir demnächst kaufen für die xbox.


Also das Fazit wen du Zukunft sicher sein möchtest kauf dir ne Ps3 in der Steck ein echtes Grafik wunder das wartet raus zu kommen, wen du aber mit der Grafik was du in den media markt etc bei test  spielen zu frieden bist greif zur xbox.


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab die Wii und erst grad die PS3 gekauft.

Die Bildqualität ist einfach geil und einen Film in Blu-Ray zu sehen ist was ganz anderes als auf DVD.

Vorausetzung ist natürlich das du nen guten HD-Fernseher hast.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2009)

also die ps3 ist einfach besser mann kann einfach viel mehr machen und man wirt auch nicht soooooo von sony verarscht

1. eine 120 gig festplatte kostet bei ms 129euro   /ps3 kann man ein selbt einen notebook festplatte einbauen 
2.mann hat mit der ps3 einen guten Blu-ray player 
3.mann kann mit der ps3 internet surfen ist immun gegen viren
4.Ps home 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5.die hardware  beider Ps3 ist viel besser als bei der 360 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (8. Januar 2009)

Willst du nur alleine zocken und musst du aufs Geld achten? Kauf dir ne XBox.
Warum ist wohl die PS3 teurer? Weil mehr drin steckt. Wenn du einen FullHD TV hast, dann kannst du mit der PS3 Blue Ray abspielen und DVD.
Also sparst du dir schonmal den DVD Player und hast schon next Generation.
Mittlerweile gibt es auch richtig gute Spiele auf der Playse. Online zocken ist auch kostenlos. Bei der XBox kostet das ungefähr 5 Euro im Monat, falls die das net geändert haben.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> also die ps3 ist einfach besser mann kann einfach viel mehr machen und man wirt auch nicht soooooo von sony verarscht
> 
> 1. eine 120 gig festplatte kostet bei ms 129euro   /ps3 kann man ein selbt einen notebook festplatte einbauen
> 2.mann hat mit der ps3 einen guten Blu-ray player
> ...


ps3 kann man ein selbt einen notebook festplatte einbauen ///// leute die keine aungen haben wie man so was macht Schafens nicht

2.mann hat mit der ps3 einen guten Blu-ray player  ///// Man braucht aber Teuren Fernseher sich kaum einer leisten kann 

3.mann kann mit der ps3 internet surfen ist immun gegen viren //// für was gibt es Pc's ?

4.Ps home 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ////// Sims 2

5.die hardware  beider Ps3 ist viel besser als bei der 360 /// wan sieht man den den gross Unterschied ?

Nich Flasch vertsehen ich bin auch sony fän!!! ich mag die Xbox auch nicht so tolle aber ja was ihr leute schreiben xbox ist schwule etc kommt mir Vor wie im Kinder garten.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> ps3 kann man ein selbt einen notebook festplatte einbauen ///// leute die keine aungen haben wie man so was macht Schafens nicht
> 
> 2.mann hat mit der ps3 einen guten Blu-ray player  ///// Man braucht aber Teuren Fernseher sich kaum einer leisten kann
> 
> ...



leute die keine aungen haben wie man so was macht Schafens nicht----------->>>also ich hab bei der zeitschrift eine video gesahen wie man das teil einbaut war wirklich nicht schwer

Man braucht aber Teuren Fernseher sich kaum einer leisten kann --------->>>>> also wer eine ps3 hat oder eine xbox 360 muss/sollte sich eine kaufen weil die spiele besser ausehen und die kosten jetzt auch nicht grad soooooo viel 500/600euro kriegt man ja schon eine 


für was gibt es Pc's ?------->>>>> ein pc ist doch nicht immun gegen viren naja wenn man linux hat aber mit windows ne

Sims 2 --------->>>>   naja das kann man ja eigentlich nicht direkt  vergleichten weil das ja kein spiel ist 


wan sieht man den den gross Unterschied ?----------->>>>  naja die entwickler sind entweder zur dumm oder faul um mal alles aus der konsole raus zurholen

 eigentlich hasse ich konsolen aber wenn ich mir ein holen würde dan wehre es denke ich die ps3


ach ja noch was vergessen bei der 360 muss man ja noch 13euro glaube ich noch zachlen wenn man online spielen will


----------



## Lortox (8. Januar 2009)

Sers, 
Ich hab mich nun entschieden: Ps3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zuerst war ich ja sehr für die Xbox 360 wegen dem billigen Preis und guter Quali...aber nun hat sich herausgestellt das ich noch nen teuren W-Lan adapter kaufen muss, Online zocken kostet was und ein Hd Kabel muss ich auch noch kaufen. Wenn ich das dann alles habe, sind beide fast gleich teuer-> also Ps3 die für den Preis wesentlich mehr drauf hat.

Danke für eure Tipps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox
P.S: Kennt jmd. noch ein gutes Spiel?


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

UNDCHARTED ist mein Gross ps3 Tipp! 

UND GTA IV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja die Wii ist für mich immer noch eher eine Frauenkonsole (Nicht angegriffen fühlen) Nintendo Titel sind zwar toll, aber Mario wirkt nur 8-Bit und Legend of Zelda muss Comiclastig aussehen (wobei Wind Waker schon hart am Limit war) oder auch 8-Bit - bin halt Retro.


Man merkt das du Mario Galaxy noch nicht gespielt hast, es ist ein sehr geiles Spiel und imo das erste nicht-Crash-Bandicot Jump'n'Run was in 3D Spaß macht, Zelda kommt auch sehr genial und von Smash Brothers brauch ich ja net anfangen. Ich würde sagen es gibt für die Wii leider zuviele Spiele die sich sehr ähneln, es gibt aber auch viele sehr gute, die einem bei der Wii halt nur nicht zuerst einfallen.

Sonst finde ich die Wii am besten für mehrere Personen, macht halt am meisten Spaß. Die Xbox hat imo die besten Controller und die PS3 (mein favorit) dient hier als Blurayplayer (<3 HD Fernseher ^^) und vorallem hat ich mir eine abwärtskompatible besorgt mit der ich jetzt schön PS2 Spiele spielen kann und so hab ich auch ne gute Auswahl an Games - sonst ist es einfach Geschmackssache, die besten Titel gibt es aber zur Zeit aber ganz klar für die Xbox.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

Nintendo is einfach genial^^ udn auf der Wii find i WWE Smackdown vs raw 2008 janz jut und freu mich darauf bald auch 2009 zu kaufen^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

Lortox schrieb:


> Sers,
> Ich hab mich nun entschieden: Ps3
> 
> 
> ...


Musst du bei der PS3 auch. Ist auch kein HDMI-Kable dabei. Da musste ich echt lachen als mir der Verkäufer sagte das ich noch nen HDMI-Kable bräuchte. Ich dann so: Aber das ist doch die PS3, die neueste Console mit der besten Grafik und hat nen Blu-Ray Player drin und hat KEIN HDMI-Kabel dabei? Dann kam von ihm so ein alles sagender blick und ein: Nö. Wir mussten beide lachen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Ich find garnet, dass die 360 scheisse aussieht... ( Arcade kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen ) 
Die weiße sieht scheisse aus...aber die Schwarze is einfach chick.
Die Schwarze ( Elite ) gibts schon für 300&#8364; in Ebay sogut wie neu ( kann mich nicht beklagen )  mit hdmi-Kabel  pipapo usw.
Zumal die Elite schon das Falcon Board hat ( RoD sicher )

Dazu kann man sich seine 360 noch individualisieren mit den plates für die Front usw.....

Manko : Gebühren für geranktes Online-Spielen ( die meiste action geht aber ohne ranking ( also Kostenlos ) ab ^^ ) 
WLAN-Adapter löhnt 80&#8364; ( -.- )


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch die PS3, die neueste Console mit der besten Grafik und hat nen Blu-Ray Player drin und hat KEIN HDMI-Kabel dabei?



Es gibt genug Leute die PS3 auf nem normalen Bildschirm spielen. Davon ab hat es nicht die Welt gekostet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Aber auf der PS3 kann man doch keine alten PS Spiele spielen, das zusatzviehchipdings dafür wurde doch für Europa rausgenommen?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2009)

Lortox schrieb:


> Sers,
> Ich hab mich nun entschieden: Ps3
> 
> 
> ...




mgs4 ist nicht schlecht grafik sieht aus vie ein ps2 spiel auf HD aber macht irgent wie spass


----------



## Myanda (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann :-) Dafür hab ich auch 600&#8364; bezahlt. :-/ Egal.

@Autor: Kommt drauf an auf welche Spiele du stehst.
Shooter: CoD4 oder 5
Rennspiele: verschiedene Need 4 Speed und mehr
Fussball: PES oder Fifa
Party: Singstar oder Buzz
Jump and Run: Rachet und Clank, Little Big Planet
Rollenspiel: Oblivion
Kampfspiele: Tekken

Es gibt noch einige mehr, aber das kommt auf deinen Geschmack an. Im Online Shop kann man sich auch Demos runterladen. Oder Vollversionen.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber auf der PS3 kann man doch keine alten PS Spiele spielen, das zusatzviehchipdings dafür wurde doch für Europa rausgenommen?


Für was Die Alte spiele Spielen? seit Ich Ne Nex..... console habe hab ich nur 1 mal San anderas Gespielt 5 m dann musst ich auf hören weil man sich besser Gewohnt ist !


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber auf der PS3 kann man doch keine alten PS Spiele spielen, das zusatzviehchipdings dafür wurde doch für Europa rausgenommen?




also ich hab gehört das man ps1 spiele spielen kann aber nicht ps2 naja habs irgent wie auch nicht verstanden warum ich mein die software haben sie doch schon _entwikelt _


----------



## Myanda (8. Januar 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> also ich hab gehört das man ps1 spiele spielen kann aber nicht ps2 naja habs irgent wie auch nicht verstanden warum ich mein die software haben sie doch schon _entwikelt _



Wer kauft dann noch die PS2 die in den Lagern steht? Spätestens wenn die keine mehr haben gibts einen Patch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Das war nämlich der größte Grund keine PS3 zu kaufen, was bringt sie mir wenn ich meine Alten Spiele darauf nicht mehr spielen kann... da ich gerne mal alte PS1 und 2 Spiele spiele...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das war nämlich der größte Grund keine PS3 zu kaufen, was bringt sie mir wenn ich meine Alten Spiele darauf nicht mehr spielen kann... da ich gerne mal alte PS1 und 2 Spiele spiele...


Dafür haste doch deine PS1 bzw. PS2, ich hab keine PS2 weshalb ich das gut finde - aber sonst.. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Mein Fernseher hat aber nur begrenzte Anschluss Möglichkeiten... daher ist das keine Alternative und er ist einfach zu GROß um ständig zu wechseln...


----------



## Myanda (8. Januar 2009)

Hab noch was gefunden. Is vielleicht ein bisschen Werbung, aber auch ein bisschen Wahrheit.

ps3-kaufer-bekommen-mehr-fur-ihr-geld


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden. Is vielleicht ein bisschen Werbung, aber auch ein bisschen Wahrheit.
> 
> ps3-kaufer-bekommen-mehr-fur-ihr-geld



Óbwohl ich selber Befürworter der PS3 bin, meinst du es ist sinvoll eine Playstation Fansite zu posten?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Also da de keinen Wert auf Blue Ray etc. von PS 3 abfährst würd ich dir ne Xbox 360 empfehlen (aber nimm die mit 60gb und nich die arcarde des bringts nich^^ und die paar euro mehr) Hab mir auch vor ein paar Tagen Xbox 360 geholt und hab auch schon auf ner PS3 gespielt und bin sehr zufrieden^^ Also Spieltechnisch ist des den Preis unterschied meiner Meinung nach nicht wert dafür hat aber halt die PS 3 des zeug wie Blue Ray eigentlich das bedeutenste^^ Insofern ist meiner meinung nach die PS 3 ein "Entertainment System" und die Xbox 360 ein "Spiele System" ja weis die hat auch anderes etc. aber so würde ich es sehen und wen man eben nur spielen will ist es meiner Meinung nach der Preis nicht wert^^


----------



## July (8. Januar 2009)

Ps3


----------



## Lortox (8. Januar 2009)

Ps3 ist schon gekauft, grade am Installieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Lisutari (8. Januar 2009)

Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel spass^^


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Lortox schrieb:


> Ps3 ist schon gekauft, grade am Installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Was hast du für Spiele da zu gekauft ?


----------



## Vreen (9. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> ps3 kann man ein selbt einen notebook festplatte einbauen ///// leute die keine aungen haben wie man so was macht Schafens nicht




das ist ganz einfach, hab mir letztens ne 320 gb samsung platte für 58 euro bei amazon gegönnt und selbst eingebaut,
tutorials findest du im netz genug und dauer inklusive datensicherung sind etwa 90 minuten.
das schafft jeder der sich 15 minuten mit der beschreibung auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Löcha1 (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich n spieletipp geben darf hol dir den neuen Burnout teil wie auch immer der hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (9. Januar 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist ganz einfach, hab mir letztens ne 320 gb samsung platte für 58 euro bei amazon gegönnt und selbst eingebaut,
> tutorials findest du im netz genug und dauer inklusive datensicherung sind etwa 90 minuten.
> das schafft jeder der sich 15 minuten mit der beschreibung auseinandersetzt.


Ja ich weiss wie es Geht hab für leute die kp Technik haben!

weil ich hab genügend freunde die z.b bei pc nur eins machen können an schalten und auf den Internet explorer drücken O.o Und denen bei der Ps. so .... einbauen  ich glaub die sind da schon arg überfordert ^^ auch wen sie video da zu haben das es Zeig wie es gemacht wirt =)


----------



## Abrox (9. Januar 2009)

Lortox schrieb:


> Ps3 ist schon gekauft, grade am Installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du sicherlich eine gute Wahl getroffen.

Meine kam mit Formel 1 und Motor Storm.

Da Formel 1 nicht so mein Fall war, war Motor Storm als 2. Mitgabetitel überraschend für mich. Zwar wird das happig, aber hat durchaus die beste Musik die es in einem Rennspiel je gab. (zB. Slipknot - Before I Forget (live Version))


----------

